# Mohs surgery in global days.



## bmanus (May 16, 2012)

Good Morning,
I have a question regarding the correct modifier to use during global period of a Mohs surgery 17311. One was performed on the forehead and 8 days later another is performed for the ear, both are BCC. Would you use modifier 58 or 79 since its a different site. I'm leaning towards the 58.

Thank you for your help with this matter.


----------



## Jen Verlinda (May 16, 2012)

bmanus said:


> Good Morning,
> I have a question regarding the correct modifier to use during global period of a Mohs surgery 17311. One was performed on the forehead and 8 days later another is performed for the ear, both are BCC. Would you use modifier 58 or 79 since its a different site. I'm leaning towards the 58.
> 
> Thank you for your help with this matter.



Hi there, 

You would use a 79, the 58 would not apply in this case because it's a different anatomical location. Also, you would use the 79 on closure codes as well since those are usually 90  days.  If the first 17311 procedure did not include a closure, the 79 would not be necessary, as there are 0 global days for that CPT code. 

Hope this helps. 

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------



## DeeCPC (May 26, 2012)

*Closures have a variety of global periods*

Not all closures are 90 day global.

Simple closure has a zero global, intermediate and complex have 10 day global.  Flaps, grafts and adjacent tissue transfers have 90 days.


----------

